

How startups can learn more while building less - kowitz
http://gigaom.com/2012/11/17/youre-doing-it-wrong-7-tactics-lean-startups-need-to-build-better-products/

======
kowitz
I wrote this article because I've seen the many ways that user experience
methods can contribute to lean startups. Launching is a good technique for
learning. But I've seen many quicker, scrappier methods work great, though
they're often overlooked.

